# WOW! 10 Lyft rides last night and not one tip!



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

1st time in all my RS.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Nothing special.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Been there done that. Despite the exact same attitude, vehicle cleanliness and service. Sometimes it's just a dry spell.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I 3 starred the guy who bragged they drank a $3k bottle of wine and eat a $1000 in steaks. $6 XL ride to and from his hotel. 

Jesus


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I am
More surprise that you are surprise that lyft paxholes didn’t tip...


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

OK, CORRECTION ! 1 tip just came in from a Lux ride at 8 PM lat night. Maybe there is..... some hope.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Bi7ch please:


























The second and third pic are overlapping a bit. But no tip is the norm for me.

I actually get happy when I get a $1 tip.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesus


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Bi7ch please:
> 
> View attachment 360472
> 
> ...


 Heartbreaking fares b2b, like a nightmare! Cheaper than bus.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I think I give consistent service , but out of an average of 10 rides per day , my tip ratio varies from 20-50% . Better than it was 2 years ago.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

That's a bummer. Last Friday same thing for me on Uber. Ten rides - zero tips. It's disheartening to say the least. At least none of them said they would tip in the app and then didn't.

I got spoiled driving on the vineyard over the summer. Did very well with tips every week. Now back to Boston and very little to no tips.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, one bad pay period and I put little signs on each door: please...... tip your driver..... thank you. I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

XPG said:


> Heartbreaking fares b2b, like a nightmare! Cheaper than bus.


Horrible.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I like the rides that are ordered from a Dr.'s office, or 3rd party. They never tip on the app. Then the people never tip in cash going there and it's always a long ride. GEEZ.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> 1st time in all my RS.


That sucks but it's just the luck of the draw
On a lighter note I had the best tips ever w Lyft yesterday


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I like the rides that are ordered from a Dr.'s office, or 3rd party. They never tip on the app. Then the people never tip in cash going there and it's always a long ride. GEEZ.


Not true! I picked up 3 women from an injury attorney's office and was tipped 15% but, in general, these rides are tipless.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> 1st time in all my RS.


Lyft apparently does not have surge. Without tips, no way can anyone sustain with the base rate.

I have noticed a trend that my Lyft customers are more likely to tip....












Chorch said:


> View attachment 360474


We do not have poop in Houston hence I do appreciate if you can share how you can make $15 from that.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I've always noticed better tips on Lyft as well. Believe it's because Lyft has been doing tips since the app was created. Uber didn't add tips until like 2 or 3 years after their app was created, so there isn't as much of a culture to do so. You're more likely to catch someone on Lyft who has been using it for a while and just does it out of habit from it always being a thing.

With Uber, especially if you get somebody that's been riding with Uber since the beginning odds are they won't tip you. They're in a grandfathered mindset of Uber never being an app that suggested tips, so why do it now? The tips you do get from Uber are more likely going to be more recently joined riders that never knew there wasn't a tipping option before.






No surge on Lyft can likely mean more incentive for them to tip if they didn't get surged on their price as well. If somebody gets hit with a 10 dollar Uber surge that they wouldn't normally get to get home, odds are they are going to tip you very small or not at all. They'll see that extra surge price they're paying as your tip. They also will figure you are getting all of that surge money even though it's been reported often that sometimes Uber can take most or all of the surge pay for themselves.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

....and this is a WOW moment why? This is a typical day for most drivers because people are cheap.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> We do not have poop in Houston hence I do appreciate if you can share how you can make $15 from that.


Just drive. It was probably a long pool drive. I don't remember now.
It pays less, but usually you drive more, so in my case, pool gives me more money.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

I have learned not to expect a tip. That way I can’t get disappointed.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> I have learned not to expect a tip. That way I can't get disappointed.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've gone 16 trips with no tip. 

8% of revenues is my tracking at present. Not good at all.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

I think I've gone to like 25 or 27 trips with no tip, this is quite common.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Last night was 8/10. The inconsistency makes little sense.


----------

